# Inter company transfer to UK



## notknowkato (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to know if I move to UK on inter company transfer and after sometime I quit and join a new company do I have to go back to India and wait for 12 months before I can apply for Tier II General visa??

Thanks
Raj


----------

